# Error installing visual studio 2010



## CrunchyNut (Oct 25, 2011)

So I encounter error 1603 while installing visual studio 2010, it is the first thing being installed so it crashes right at the beginning. 

[10/25/11,19:18:50] Microsoft .NET Framework 4: [2] Error code 1603 for this component means "Fatal error during installation.
"
[10/25/11,19:18:50] Microsoft .NET Framework 4: [2] Setup Failed on component Microsoft .NET Framework 4

I have uninstalled other framework versions, its not run in compatibility mode, tried running as administrator. 

I have the log file if it helps.

On vista.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello CrunchyNut, welcome to TSF!

Try uninstalling and installing Microsoft .NET Framework 4 using the Standalone version:

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Standalone Installer)


----------

